# Sticky  Tissot serial numbers by year!



## Eeeb

The vintage forum just produced a post that gives a table of serial numbers by year... valuable information.


----------



## leewmeister

I'm copying the original post here so I can stick it for future reference. Thank you to JimH who originally posted it on the Vintage & Pocket Watch Forum. :-!

*******************
Attached is a table of Tissot serial numbers versus manufacturing dates.

The serial number on the poster's watch (2943525) dates the watch to 1953.


----------



## Broad Arrow

Nice work guys, thanx


----------



## paliopedo

Any SN# after 1983, the last year posted in your report?


----------



## mrsnak

Another watch enthusiast and I own Tissot Seastars with Lemania movements.
Mine's a 3 register with a A Lemania 1281 (Tissot 871) 17 jewel hand-wound movement.
Clearly a 70s era watch. but the 7 digit serial, 239xxxx indicates 1951.
My friend with the later model PR516 with LWD 873 has a 7 digit starting with 270 (also 50s).
Any thoughts on this?


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

mrsnak said:


> Another watch enthusiast and I own Tissot Seastars with Lemania movements.
> Mine's a 3 register with a A Lemania 1281 (Tissot 871) 17 jewel hand-wound movement.
> Clearly a 70s era watch. but the 7 digit serial, 239xxxx indicates 1951.
> My friend with the later model PR516 with LWD 873 has a 7 digit starting with 270 (also 50s).
> Any thoughts on this?


Sounds unusual!!

I've only dated a few of mine so far, and they seem about right.

I've got a Seastar with a Lemania 1277 & 2 registers, and I'm certain that's from the 60's, but the only one's I remember them making in the 70's with Lemanias were the Navigators with the 1341 mov't?!!

Can you post up some pics in the Vintage Tissot thread........I'd love to see your watches :-!


----------



## ferroburak

How to locate this number? Do they all have it written on case back?


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

ferroburak said:


> How to locate this number? Do they all have it written on case back?


Nope.....you'll have to get the back off and find it on the movement.....use a loupe (magnifying glass)


----------



## nmbcatega2

What this means "L. 387" ? 
it is ritten on the back of my tissot watch, it is the only code, the same code is present under the dial along with "swiss-t"!!?


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

nmbcatega2 said:


> What this means "L. 387" ?
> it is ritten on the back of my tissot watch, it is the only code, the same code is present under the dial along with "swiss-t"!!?


Not too sure what that means?? Have you got any pictures of the watch??

The serial number to date it will be on the movement!!


----------



## nmbcatega2

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Not too sure what that means?? Have you got any pictures of the watch??
> 
> The serial number to date it will be on the movement!!


Here is the watch:


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Did you get there serial no' off of the movement?? 7 digits if I remember correctly??


----------



## nmbcatega2

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Did you get there serial no' off of the movement?? 7 digits if I remember correctly??


-no, the code that i"ve posted it is typed on the back case & under the dial olso, but i will look on the movment, last time i looked i think i saw something like a long number next to the eta logo and caliber number!!
-for the moment the watch is at the watchmaker for period service and some acuracy regulation!


----------



## nmbcatega2

I have asked the watch maker today about that 7 digit number on the movment, but he told mee that ther isn"t such number engraved on it but nerever the less the movment is ok and it is an origynal eta movment and the watch olso!
But still it is very frustating for mee becouse i haven"t find a watch close to this with an 2892-2 eta in it!! Purhaps it is custom made for someone??!!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

nmbcatega2 said:


> I have asked the watch maker today about that 7 digit number on the movment, but he told mee that ther isn"t such number engraved on it but nerever the less the movment is ok and it is an origynal eta movment and the watch olso!
> But still it is very frustating for mee becouse i haven"t find a watch close to this with an 2892-2 eta in it!! Purhaps it is custom made for someone??!!


Well I did hear that Tissot only kept serial no's going for so long....mid/late 70's maybe, so I guess your watch is later than this if there's no serial no'?!!


----------



## nmbcatega2

I now own a tissot txl automatic from 2009 and on the inside caseback of the watch is stampted SKQ-BC-22649 and CI !


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

nmbcatega2 said:


> I now own a tissot txl automatic from 2009 and on the inside caseback of the watch is stampted SKQ-BC-22649 and CI !


Tissot stopped using serial no's in the mid/late 70's. Think the no' you put up may be the model no' ??


----------



## dgf67

this dates my tissot to 1970. thanks!!


----------



## josh_h

OK, but Does anyone know how to date the age of the case according to the number listed on back?


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

josh_h said:


> OK, but Does anyone know how to date the age of the case according to the number listed on back?


I'd assume the case was produced around the same time, although I know that's not always the case!!

You could try emailing Tissot directly to see if there's any log for when batches of case numbers were made, but I doub there is?!!


----------



## mybijou

hi.First I am sorry for broke Englisch.

I have 18k gold Tissot Lady watch.(Look foto please)

Ref. nr (Inside on the back side) OR 13608 and 750 18K

Can anybody tell me How much about cost this watch

Thank you


----------



## Lemper

The watch looks really nice. Would be interested in cost as well.


----------



## sugarsnout

HI- I've got a tissot desire with odd serial number. Says on the back cover it says: T870/970, under that it says TKR-JA, under that is says 16885. Five figure #'s start in 1977 with 20XXX and end in 1984 yet mine is pre 1977 #'s. 
Another odd thing is the movement clearly says "seven 7 jewels". movement looks different but is stamped FO6111 SWISS V8. All movements or descriptions I find of the desire model or FO6111 is 3 jewels.

Any ideas folks. watch passes all other test..genuine...OLDER???????


----------



## v8chrono

mrsnak said:


> Another watch enthusiast and I own Tissot Seastars with Lemania movements.
> Mine's a 3 register with a A Lemania 1281 (Tissot 871) 17 jewel hand-wound movement.
> Clearly a 70s era watch. but the 7 digit serial, 239xxxx indicates 1951.
> My friend with the later model PR516 with LWD 873 has a 7 digit starting with 270 (also 50s).
> Any thoughts on this?


After 6 years you have probably worked it out or been told by now! The serial numbers you refer to are Lemania not Tissot so the dating chart does not work for Tissot watches with the 1281/3 Lemania movement. Although the 1970s automatic chronos using the Lemania 1340/1 have Tissot serial numbers stamped on them.


----------

